# Unique Detail Vs 1965 Mustang, full Wet sand.



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi all,

So for those that know me also know I am a massive Mustang fan and owner, so when asked to tidy up this mustang and do what i could to improve the cars paintwork and overal finish I was glad to help.

This 1965 Mustang had seen better days thats for sure as some of the pictures will show, Some 50+ hours have been spent trying to acheive the best we could in the time frame we had the car and to fit with the clients budget.

First off the engine bay had a light overhaul with various parts stripped and painted along with the chrome seeing a good clean.
The paintwork was fully wet sanded by hand using various grades of paper, this was a mission seeing as this was single stage paint and with fairly low readings in some areas.

The interior although the seats were in good condition the door cards and dash had seen better days so these where stripped and repainted, although there are plenty of pictures we didnt manage to get as many as we would have liked due to time we had the car.

Pictures in no particular order but gives an idea what was acheived.

Car on arrival.














































Door cards were stripped back as the paint was peeling off, these where etch primed and repainted gloss black, the center cars where not removed due to the clips being old and possibly braking.





































Engine bay was given a good tidy.




























The paintwork had definitely seen its best days.



























































































A few finished shots, by no meens was the car perfect but was vastly improved and put one wide grin on the clients face.













































































































If you got this far thanks for looking.

ATB
Andy
​


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Just WOW! I love these cars (my era) that is a brilliant turnaround. Thanks for sharing this one, a true classic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Great work !! 
Last pic is brilliant new and old together. 

Cheers 
David


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Stunning mate. I have a '74 Duster to wet-sand in September. Maybe a 'cuda to tidy as well.


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

was he pleased? I think it's a great job. 
Well Done


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

That is a beautiful job! and a beautiful little Mussie


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Wauw what a superb difference. I always thought cup holders were some silly modern fad but I see thia one had them..am surprised


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Top draw as always Andy :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Very nice :buffer:


----------



## SA31 (Nov 10, 2016)

Amazing mate. I'm a Mustang obsessive myself, and looking to import a 65-68 myself within the next couple of years.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Beautiful car and fantastic job.


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

beautiful


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

That is stunning! Great work


----------



## makelja (May 9, 2011)

Beautiful red car.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

President Swirl said:


> Stunning mate. I have a '74 Duster to wet-sand in September. Maybe a 'cuda to tidy as well.


Would love to see these, cuda lucky man you:thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

With the owner's permission I'll happily post a load of pics of both. The 'cuda is a '68 if memory serves. Lovely period gold-bronze colour. The duster is white. I had spent several hours on the 'cuda last year. It needs some other blemishes sorting, but it's been to shows. All the best, Ross.


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Top work. So many of the pro pics in this forum are on cars that are relatively good to start with, it's great to see someone posting something with such a big turnaround. 

It may not be perfect but it's a huge improvement. I doubt you'd get it to perfect without a full respray and then you'd lose the benefit of original paint etc. 

Really like this


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Just seen this and what a great detail you have done. Love doing classic American cars Especially mustangs, am sure the owner was overwhelmed with the finish.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

The art of Detailing, doesnt come any better than this, stunning work Andy.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

President Swirl said:


> With the owner's permission I'll happily post a load of pics of both. The 'cuda is a '68 if memory serves. Lovely period gold-bronze colour. The duster is white. I had spent several hours on the 'cuda last year. It needs some other blemishes sorting, but it's been to shows. All the best, Ross.


Ross would love too see the pictures if the owner allows, Im more into the 70s cuda but hell yer 68 will do mate.
Thanks Andy


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

As I type he's currently got an early '70's 'cuda at the strippers. Proper cheese-grater grille. Will be yellow with black rear-flank graphics. Sat on 17" rallye wheels. I believe he's putting a 440 in it. That won't be ready until next year. Muscle cars are awesome. Of the more current crop, I'd have to go for a Z06.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

mega work as always


----------



## Steviemk6 (Nov 14, 2014)

lovely work there mate:thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

richtea78 said:


> Top work. So many of the pro pics in this forum are on cars that are relatively good to start with, it's great to see someone posting something with such a big turnaround.
> 
> It may not be perfect but it's a huge improvement. I doubt you'd get it to perfect without a full respray and then you'd lose the benefit of original paint etc.
> 
> Really like this


Thanks for the nice comments richtea78 :thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

ted11 said:


> The art of Detailing, doesnt come any better than this, stunning work Andy.


Thanks Ted hope your well buddy:thumb:


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

great work.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Done wonders there:thumb:


----------

